

Why is a used Python book on Amazon cost over $200? - smharris65
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0972705589/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&qid=1314984255&sr=1-8&condition=used

======
showerst
_Conjecture Warning_

There was a post about this not so long ago, it's likely that these third
party sellers use a pricing algorithm that automatically looks at competitors'
prices and then prices items some nominal amount (like .01) more.

Occasionally you get into a situation where ONLY these algorithmic copies are
available, and over time they work themselves into a loop of constantly higher
prices until either another (properly priced) copy hits the market, or some
tripwire is hit in the pricing system.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Loved this: "When you buy this book now for $289.14 and sell it back later for
a $0.16 Amazon.com Gift Card, it could cost you as little as $288.98."

------
kenmck
Many Amazon marketplace sellers use software to automatically adjust the
prices of books. The results are sometimes strange.

~~~
llimllib
I used to write that software.

Low supply, low demand == high prices

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
That's if your software assumes a scarce book is a rare book. In actual
bookstores for this type of book, low supply, low demand == SALE 50% OFF!

